# Female alpha traits vs the beta ones.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a post somewhere on TAM where the poster mentioned that for women the alpha traits consist of looks and lustability. And the beta ones include loyalty, reliability and so on.

Do you many of you think in the alpha and beta terms, either consciously or subconsciously when evaluating a woman's potential in the dating market?

If so, let's discuss.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope. It never occurs to me.

I am aware that I intimidate a lot of men, however. I realize being a capable woman makes a lot of men wonder if they would be needed.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Nope. It never occurs to me.
> 
> I am aware that I intimidate a lot of men, however. I realize being a capable woman makes a lot of men wonder if they would be needed.


Interesting. Ya that's probably true, I wouldn't likely date someone long term if I didn't feel needed.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Marriage is an endless battle for the alpha position.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Alpha female - that would be me!

- high sence of respinsibility accountability
- passionate with a side kink
- HD
- self sufficient (career women/grown children - 75 percent of income)
- Expresses sexual needs and wants (when met and not met)
- Always initiates...sometimes borders on demanding. :-( big daddy says I am turning into a dirty old women when I get to demanding...his way of saying cool my jets.
- Might have a bit of a control issue at times in the bedroom :-/ - I like to be Dom
- have to make an effort to make sure spouse knows what needs he fills in my life...different to a beta wife.
- very over indulgent .... love to spoil the people in my life

Well that's me...not everbodys cup of tea. But Big Daddy thinks I am pretty special. It took a special man to deal with this 5" blue eyed and red haired Irish-Italian...but he's still in one piece and no worse for wear!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Suspecting said:


> Marriage is an endless battle for the alpha position.


A battle maybe but not an endless one. In any organization/family/relationship eventually someone will establish themselves as the leader. A lot of people on TAM talk about how they are equals at home with their spouse. They may think so but I'm not buying it. Over time the head of household is established be it male or female. This doesn't mean that one spouse walks all over the other, but in every relationship there is always a more dominant partner. Just think back to childhood, every kid generally knows which parent runs the show.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> A battle maybe but not an endless one. In any organization/family/relationship eventually someone will establish themselves as the leader. A lot of people on TAM talk about how they are equals at home with their spouse. They may think so but I'm not buying it. Over time the head of household is established be it male or female. This doesn't mean that one spouse walks all over the other, but in every relationship there is always a more dominant partner. Just think back to childhood, every kid generally knows which parent runs the show.


If the balance shifts too much to the other side, it usually ends up with that person cheating or doing some other form of abuse. Maybe I should have said "A balanced marriage is an endless battle for the alpha position." If you take some, you have to also give some.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Suspecting said:


> Marriage is an endless battle for the alpha position.


So true!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> There was a post somewhere on TAM where the poster mentioned that for women the alpha traits consist of looks and lustability. And the beta ones include loyalty, reliability and so on.
> 
> Do you many of you think in the alpha and beta terms, either consciously or subconsciously when evaluating a woman's potential in the dating market?
> 
> If so, let's discuss.


Actually alpha and beta traits refer to males. Some like to give a female equivalent. Whatever.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> A battle maybe but not an endless one. In any organization/family/relationship eventually someone will establish themselves as the leader. A lot of people on TAM talk about how they are equals at home with their spouse. They may think so but I'm not buying it. Over time the head of household is established be it male or female. This doesn't mean that one spouse walks all over the other, but in every relationship there is always a more dominant partner. Just think back to childhood, every kid generally knows which parent runs the show.


Our marriage is balanced ... because I like it that way.

LOL.

Seriously it depends on what it is. But I am head of the senate. I just very rarely have to invoke such things.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Entropy3000 said:


> Actually alpha and beta traits refer to males. Some like to give a female quivalent. Whatever.


Athol Kay gave a chart for Females on a thread here a few yrs back...










Me & my husband have opposite temperaments...I am clearly the more assertive, more the planner, mover /shaker....if someone challenges me, I want to take them on...I am more the social butterfly as well.... Where I struggle is where he shines..(can I say patience -for one) ..... where he struggles is where I shine...so when we come together as a *TEAM* ....this works it's magic. 

My husband would definitely call me Alpha ....but I am Beta as well.. I may fall down a little on nurturing the kids (according to that chart).......I'd even say he is better over me...sweeter, they love DAD! 

I enjoy the babies (so darn easy) and the TEEN years the best. He is more the one to sit down and play board games with the kids...I get so darn bored [email protected]#$..... He is better helping them with their homework too. I can't say I am this overwhelmingly doting Mother.. but I can manage a Large chaotic family & household.... I do not fit any of the Non-Alpha /Non-Beta , so this is good! 

And as I have shared ...my husband is tipped Beta on the scales....How does this work ...We have so darn much in common >> from our love languages ...to our beliefs, dreams, how we handle $$, view sex, love for the country...the love of family....we are both Older Fashioned minded as well. 

He has never made me feel less, downplayed my role as a SAHM...but given me praise for my contribution...to him, I am irreplaceable... I highly RESPECT my husband for the good man he has always been in our lives, he carries a heavy load with a family of 8... He upholds all of us..and I am here to serve him in that endeavor.... I find it a high calling... I am right where I am meant to be.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Actually alpha and beta traits refer to males. Some like to give a female quivalent. Whatever.


Alpha and beta female behavior is in reference to their interaction with other females. For men it's in reference to their interaction with both.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Athol's chart looks rather itneresting. Thanks, SA.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Our marriage is balanced ... because I like it that way.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Seriously it depends on what it is. But I am head of the senate. I just very rarely have to invoke such things.


Whenever the question arises,
Then you're no longer head of the senate.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Um, I'm a mix of Alpha and Beta. I take good care of my looks and I'm told I'm hot all the time by both men and women. I clean, but don't like to cook. I'm faithful, but vain and playful. I have an optimistic nature but lack the confidence and assertiveness that my H has and I admire. 
He is an Alpha all the way: tall, handsome, successful, confident. A born leader. My rock. I don't mind taking the Beta role to him, for Alpha is what he really is. I would hate seeing him submit and obey, losing his power spark.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> There was a post somewhere on TAM where the poster mentioned that for women the alpha traits consist of looks and lustability. And the beta ones include loyalty, reliability and so on.
> 
> Do you many of you think in the alpha and beta terms, either consciously or subconsciously when evaluating a woman's potential in the dating market?
> 
> If so, let's discuss.


Last year I did a similar thread.
There is merit to a lot of what was discussed , I have seen it with my own eyes in real life.
I also see some similarities to your thread.

Here's the link.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...sion/59902-what-would-you-call-woman-who.html


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Hortensia said:


> Um, I'm a mix of Alpha and Beta. I take good care of my looks and I'm told I'm hot all the time by both men and women. I clean, but don't like to cook. I'm faithful, but vain and playful. I have an optimistic nature but lack the confidence and assertiveness that my H has and I admire.
> He is an Alpha all the way: tall, handsome, successful, confident. A born leader. My rock. I don't mind taking the Beta role to him, for Alpha is what he really is. I would hate seeing him submit and obey, losing his power spark.


You think height and looks are alpha traits?


----------

